# Free New Lenox Illinois swap



## Cooper S. (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## the tinker (Oct 23, 2018)

What if you don't pre-register?  How many spaces are available, and how big? Some guys have trailers. Swaps are a hit or miss kind of thing. Lot of bike guys just load up at the last moment and decide to go.  Some don't have computers either and are not on facebook.  The successful swaps that last for years have three things in common, well advertised, on a date not conflicting with any other bike swap, and most important, a LARGE selling area.


----------



## Cooper S. (Oct 24, 2018)

the tinker said:


> What if you don't pre-register?  How many spaces are available, and how big? Some guys have trailers. Swaps are a hit or miss kind of thing. Lot of bike guys just load up at the last moment and decide to go.  Some don't have computers either and are not on facebook.  The successful swaps that last for years have three things in common, well advertised, on a date not conflicting with any other bike swap, and most important, a LARGE selling area.



The pre-registration is just so I can gauge how many spots I’ll need to mark off, and plenty extra will be available, there’s plenty of room as it’s a large parking lot in an industrial park. There will be plenty of room for trailers vans etc.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks Cooper. That's great. I plan to be there. I have already passed the word. It's hard to believe, but some folks do not have computers., and many who sell at swaps do not go on the Cabe. I myself, only use the internet for the Cabe, and have never sent an E-mail or been on facebook. I heard last night that the Rockford show and swap will be on Nov. 12th. I hope I am correct on that.  I recall one new and promising swap that was started . They held it the same Sunday of another well established swap. I went to it later that day at about 1, and I was one of only 4 people to show up. It flopped. Our big Arlington heights show has ended because of lack of parking space. A car wash is supposedly  being built on the site. Good luck with your swap!


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 26, 2018)

I’m thinking about bringing some bikes if the weather is decent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McBlaster (Oct 28, 2018)

Ill be there looking for 24" Muscle.


----------



## Cooper S. (Nov 4, 2018)

Don’t forget the date!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 4, 2018)

McBlaster said:


> Ill be there looking for 24" Muscle.




I can meet you there


----------



## Cooper S. (Nov 12, 2018)

It’s this Sunday! Don’t forget!!


----------



## the tinker (Nov 14, 2018)

The weather forecast for Sunday is dry, very light winds and 33 degrees.  That's not bad. Gather up your spare parts to sell or trade and bring a thermos of coffee or hot chocolate. Call your fellow bike pals and remind them about it. Pick up a new winter project, and think "Spring." It will be fun.


----------



## JIM OWEN (Nov 15, 2018)

I Hope to be there with some Ingo Bike parts and a Clown Bucking bike as shown on eBay. Your chance to ride it!


----------



## the tinker (Nov 15, 2018)

JIM OWEN said:


> I Hope to be there with some Ingo Bike parts and a Clown Bucking bike as shown on eBay. Your chance to ride it!
> 
> View attachment 901806



Everyone that comes, say "Hi" to Jim. He's a former employee of the Chicago  Schwinn plant.


----------



## Cooper S. (Nov 17, 2018)

One day left!


----------



## Cooper S. (Nov 18, 2018)

We’re still holding the meet!


----------



## Kramai88 (Nov 18, 2018)

On my way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

